# my pit trailer build



## hotpit (Jul 5, 2012)

this has been a slow-moving project since the heatwave has settled in, but will get back on it this winter.  I'm still using my first pit that i built several yrs back, so no real hurry on the cook trailer


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 6, 2012)

nice!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 6, 2012)

looks good so far !!!

keep the pictures coming


----------



## frosty (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful!  That's gonna be a great addition!


----------



## hotpit (Jul 6, 2012)

here is the current pit that i work with, kinda small, but cooks really well, I only use wood(pecan mostly)


----------



## raymo76 (Jul 6, 2012)

You have some skills


----------



## michael ark (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice pits.Thumbs Up


----------



## hotpit (Jul 6, 2012)

well, i just used the calculator and figured out i had designed fire box too small!!!    wheewee, re-drew it and sent to cut man before it was too late    where to buy some 5" exhaust pipe for chimney stack???


----------



## dragons breath (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice build. I'm looking for some 5" or 6" myself. It's hard to find around here. Your new smoker should handle any thing you throw in it! It's nice to be able to work indoors.

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking great so far


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 6, 2012)

should be able to get some nice size exhaust stack from a big rig supply company

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotpit (Jul 8, 2012)

well, after using the calculator, ive found that original firebox was too small, so i re-drew it and sent out to buddy with the burn table, Wheeewee, glad i noticed before it was too late, original design was only 75 percent of minumum fire box size required,

Ive also made up my mind on building it reverse flow, I found some pics online of a jambo firebox to cookbox and noticed that it actually brings heat in above the meat.    I thought about trying this, but i like the use of water in a reverse flow...............  any opinions on the jambo design???????  after all it is the winningest pit out there!!


----------



## hotpit (Aug 4, 2012)

been real busy this summer with work, family vacation, and its just too darn hot to weld!!!!   BUT, I DID finally find some 5" truck exhaust pipe, I bought it at perfection truck equipt in ok city, and only cost 35$$

probably gonna wait till fall to get back on the build, we are under severe drought and burn bann!!!


----------



## hotpit (Aug 20, 2012)

got some parts from buddy's burn table, fire box parts, and rf plate,,,,,,,,time to get to work!!













firebox1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 20, 2012


----------



## hotpit (Aug 21, 2012)

worked on flue pipe tonight.....this took way too long, but this is what I wanted













flue1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 21, 2012


















flue2.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## hotpit (Sep 4, 2012)

the long weekend allowed a lil time for working on the pit project, finished up fire box and cut in and mounted to smoke box, also fit and installed the RF plate with the drain coming out of bottom of cook chamber













firebox1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 4, 2012


















pitbuild.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 4, 2012


















RFplate.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 4, 2012


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking good on both.


----------



## hotpit (Sep 5, 2012)

more pics of inside RF plate













RFplate2.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 5, 2012


















RFplate1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 5, 2012


















RFplate3.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 5, 2012


















RFplate4.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 5, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Sep 5, 2012)

looks great...................


----------



## hotpit (Sep 6, 2012)

set up flue pipe tonight and bulit the flue pipe box to mount pipe to.   (copied from jambos design)













pitfluemockup.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 6, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2012)

hotpit, morning.... The smoker is looking good......  

Dave


----------



## hotpit (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully this weekend will bring cooler weather and I can finish stack and build meat racks. Maybe even get trailer finished.  It needs side panels and expanded metal in floor. Side panels are gonna be diamond plate aluminum. Hopefully it looks as good as my hopes are. :sausage:


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 19, 2012)

If it don't you got some really high hopes because that it looking great man.


----------



## hotpit (Sep 19, 2012)

pitgrates.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Sep 19, 2012






got the meat racks/grates done, made into 2 for easy removal when cleaning


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 22, 2012)

The pit is looking good man!  Can't wait to see some TBS coming out of the stack.


----------



## roller (Sep 22, 2012)

It looks great but is the firebox to close to your tires ?


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 22, 2012)

They do look a bit close to the firebox, but if all else fails and they are taking on some heat, just get some 1/4 plate and make some heat shields to block the heat from getting to the tires directly.  I think Lang uses these on a few of their models.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2012)

That's one sweet smoker. :biggrin:  keep the pictures comeing.


----------



## hotpit (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm strongly considering insulating the fire box to both protect everything outside the fire box and to make a more efficient cooker!!!1   thanks for comments fellas!!


----------



## hotpit (Oct 18, 2012)

I have some progress, but can't post pics with my phone.  Will post as soon as I get to computer handles remade, stainless counter installed  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## hotpit (Oct 18, 2012)

When I try to post pics, my iPhone asks for a URL. There is no URL as they are pics on my phone. :devil:


----------



## hotpit (Oct 18, 2012)

pitdoor handles.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 18, 2012


















pitdoor handles2.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 18, 2012






so since previous pics, ive split door into 2 small doors, but still one large opening to accomodate a full pig smoke if I so desire.  Ive also used a fairly inexpensive stainless steel shelf from a online restaurant store  (65$)   Also, with cutting door I now have to create 2 handles, and in doing this, I decided to use aluminum tubing and some acorn nuts to add some more bling!!


----------



## hotpit (Oct 18, 2012)

pitdoor3.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

Billy, evening.... I like the 2 doors and the work ledge...  great job......   Dave


----------



## boykjo (Oct 19, 2012)

hotpit said:


> pitdoor3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...















nice.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 19, 2012


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks great , keep up the good work.

Haven't been to the Sooner State in a long time, raised in the Star and got kidnapped by the Wife to oihO.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






let us know how it works , really good start.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Oct 26, 2012)

That is looking great, should be about ready for your first cook. Any plans for the meat on the maiden cook?


----------



## hotpit (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably porkbutt or spares. That's what I'm best with


----------



## hotpit (Oct 29, 2012)

okay guys i finally lit it up with a log lighter burner and propane bottle to test draw and how even temps are. if you look close in the pic it says 275, but i put an oven thermometer on cooking surface and was at the perfect 225* at any place i checked it, was gonna do a batch of canned biscuits in it just see how it browns, but propane tank is empty, so maybe tomorrow i get bottle filled, also got handles polished and wheels polished up, now to finish storage on trailer, lights, paint and this pig will be done!!!!













temppic.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## hotpit (Oct 29, 2012)

couple updated pics of polishing work to the old salvage yard wheels, and aluminum handles, and also the diamond plate that im using on trailer

also notice the bullet shaped lug nuts?  those are from the hot rod shop...........













pitpolish.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 29, 2012


















pitdiamondplate.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## hotpit (Oct 30, 2012)

put on one more panel........













pitdiamondplat2.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Oct 30, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice!!!!


~Martin


----------



## 05sprcrw (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great, how did the pork butt turn out?


----------



## hotpit (Oct 31, 2012)

05sprcrw said:


> Looks great, how did the pork butt turn out?


haahaa  didnt cook anything, been away from home too much. like everything in life....maybe next weekend, oh wait, gonna be outta town, damn!!!!


----------



## hotpit (Jul 3, 2013)

It's been a while, but I've got a lil more done on my pit. Finished out aluminum panels, built the warming oven door. Now for tool box lid,tail lights, and paint!!   Maybe this next few weeks will allow time roger this done!!


----------



## hotpit (Jul 5, 2013)

Well cooked a brisket yesterday, and doors leak really bad, brisket was awesome, but it used a lot of wood and when I closed damper and air intake, it would still burn as it is so drafty


----------



## frosty (Jul 5, 2013)

Where is it leaking at?  Looked like it should be pretty tight. 

Betcha DaveOmak or DragonBreath can possibly help diagnose if you cn post some photos of it leaking.


----------



## hotpit (Jul 5, 2013)

At the bottom of doors, it even discolored the stainless work table.


----------



## remmy700p (Jul 7, 2013)

A good bead of the Rutland Black Hi-Temp RTV sealant will cure any cook chamber leaks. You need something different on the FB (probably something in the asbestos-based family) as the surface temps on those can easily climb above it's max working temperature and it will melt away.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 7, 2013)

WOW


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 7, 2013)

WOW


----------



## hotpit (Jul 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Jul 17, 2013






Painted and ready to seal doors. Gonna cook for 40-50 this weekend


----------



## amkmxz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! great looking smoker.


----------

